# vsftpd: anonymous users to delete uploaded files

## nefastis

(I used search but found nothing)

I have working ftp. And I want to make a directory where files must be rwx for all. So, I created new directory, e.g. pub, and chmod-ed it with -R to 0777. But after uploading files into that directory by anonymous user they have rwx rights only for the owner (0700), and other users can't read them and delete. Where am I mistaken?

conf file:

```
background=YES

listen=YES

anonymous_enable=YES

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

anon_upload_enable=YES

dirmessage_enable=YES

connect_from_port_20=NO

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

nopriv_user=nobody

listen_port=2100

pasv_promiscuous=YES

port_promiscuous=YES

```

I tried different parameters and advices described  e.g. in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427881-highlight-vsftpd.html, but couldn't solve this problem.

----------

## truc

I think you're looking for that

```
anon_umask 000

local_unmask 000
```

(see man vsftpd.conf)

----------

## nefastis

It's kind of strange, but despite the uploaded file has 0777, it can't be deleted by anonymous user, mystic. I tried this parameter earlier and examined every line of http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html.

----------

## think4urs11

try virtual_use_local_privs=yes in vsftpd.conf.

----------

## nefastis

Think4UrS11, nope, still getting "550 error - permission denied".  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## iarwain

I had this problem too, virtual users couldn't delete created files/directories. I solved it with this line:

```
anon_other_write_enable=YES
```

From man vsftpd.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> If set to YES, anonymous users will  be  permitted  to  perform  write operations  other  than  upload and create directory, such as deletion and renaming. This is generally not recommended but included for completeness.

 

----------

